# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  إع ــــصار الغ ـــدر

## FeDaA

*السلام عليكم* 
*كيف الحـال ..؟* 
*أضع تصميمي المتواضع بين أيديكم ..*  
*لأجد .. رأي ........* 
*نقد .........*
*سواء كان على التصميم أو الكلمــات ....* 
** 
*تحياتي و احترامي للجميع:* 
*FeDaA*

----------


## سمراء

يسلمو فداء ع التصميم الرائع جدا
الالوان روعة وكذلك الكلمات
لا عدمنا من الجديد من ابداعاتك
دمت بـــــــــــــــــــود
تحياتي .... سمراء

----------


## FeDaA

*أخت .. سمراء ..* 
*أهلاً وسهلاً بكِ هنا في صفحتي ..* 
*وجودكِ هنا و إبداء رأيك هو الأروع* 
*لا عدمتكِ* 
**

*FeDaA*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تصميم جميل جدا ولكن ..

لو وضعت الكلمات بخط ثاني واوضح اشوي ..

استخدمتها بطريقة ثانيه لتناسب الخلفية ..

راح يعطي التصميم منظر رائع ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## FeDaA

*أهلاً أخوي شبكة الناصرة* 
*منور ..* 
*كان ودي أحط خط ثاني ولكن ماعندي خطوط* 
*وكل ما أحاول احمل خطوط جديدة* 

*أتصال أوربت ما يساعــد* 

*المره الجايه إن شاء الله في التصميم الجديد .. أخذ بملاحظتك* 

*كن بخيـر* 
**

*FeDaA*

----------


## Princess

تصميم ولا اروع الصراحه
والكلمات حلوين مره .. بس مثل ما قال اخوي شبكه الخط لو لون ثاني يطلع احلى
موفقين
وللأمام
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*تصميم جميل سلمت يمناااك*

*وكذالك انا اقول لك لو كان الخط غير كانت احلا وكذالك الوت*

*ولاكن التصميم جميل رغم الالم*



*دمتــ بود*

----------

